# Ordering goods from overseas



## Pirrex (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello, moved to Italy a few days ago, so very new here. I need to order an item from the US as soon as possible, which will have to be paid duty and VAT on. How does the system work for receiving and paying the fees before receiving the package?
For example where i come from, i would receive a notification on arriving goods, pay the customs online and the package would be home the next day.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

You must pay the courier at the door. If it is sent by the post office, you must go there and pay when you pick it up.


----------



## Pirrex (Nov 25, 2016)

Italia-Mx said:


> You must pay the courier at the door. If it is sent by the post office, you must go there and pay when you pick it up.


Excellent, thank you!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

On the 3-4 occasions we have bought from the USA we have only once had to pay anything. I can't recall the amount of purchases involved, so it could have been that the others were below the taxable amount. Oddly enough the one we paid for was also well below the amount they quoted for tax to be payable? We had a letter from them (SDA) with a few forms in which we had to fill in, which we sent back by email I believe, heard nothing more for a few weeks, then had a call from the postie to say the package was there and could we meet her to pick it up! She told us there was tax to pay and as Italia-MX says we paid her. Best of luck, needless to say we simply stopped buying from the USA...


----------

